# Remote controlled outlets



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knows of anything *affordable* that can be used to control outlets remotely via network? 

The closest thing I can think of is an APC switched PDU (e.g., APC AP7900) ...which could be controlled either by network or by serial port. 

That way I could remotely log in to my home network and turn things on/off manually if i needed...e.g. return pump, lighting, etc. However that switched PDU isn't cheap...but I don't want something crappy either. Perhaps a cheaper product just doesn't exist? 

If i can get into it remotely then I could theoretically turn stuff on/off via my phone from anywhere.

-Zeke


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

This was the only thing I could find. Looks expensive. I think I would look into a timer. 

Smart Home Security Systems I Vivint

DLH

DLH


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I already have timers. I was just thinking it would be cool to have manual control too. The APC managed PDU will work, albeit expensive.

-Zeke



Donald Hansen said:


> This was the only thing I could find. Looks expensive. I think I would look into a timer.
> 
> Smart Home Security Systems I Vivint
> 
> ...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

IMO timers are more practical and regularity with lights and such are better.Not sure what function is ncessary to be remotely operated?One of my "customers" has complete computer automation,and camera's on his tank and filter so he can check into it anytime.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I just thought it would be really cool to turn lights on/off at will while watching tank on webcam  It's not really necessary though 

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> IMO timers are more practical and regularity with lights and such are better.Not sure what function is ncessary to be remotely operated?One of my "customers" has complete computer automation,and camera's on his tank and filter so he can check into it anytime.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

that would be cool.


----------

